# Georgie Girl pictures



## wpsellwood (Jul 27, 2008)

Took Firewaters Hey Gorgeous aka Georgie Girl went to her first show AMHR. She took both Grand Champion jr. mares and both Grand Champion Mares. We are so proud of her. So took a couple of pictures of the little stinker.


----------



## twister (Jul 27, 2008)

Congratulations she is gorgeous





Yvonne


----------



## TripleDstables (Jul 27, 2008)

She's beautiful!



Congrats on your placings!


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!! She is beautiful


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 27, 2008)

You definitely named that one right! Congratulations on some well-deserved wins.


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 27, 2008)

Beautiful little girl, congratulations on her wins.


----------



## Aubrey715 (Jul 27, 2008)

Congratulations Brenda! Georgie Girl is growing up very nicely, she is gorgeous.

Aubrey


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 27, 2008)

congratulations on a great show

she is just beautiful


----------



## ShaunaL (Jul 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your very well-deserved wins


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments on Georgie girl! It was sooo hot on sat ughhhh, but what a birthday present she gave me. Her full sister gave me Central Championship win last year on my birthday. Love these girls!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 28, 2008)

Brenda,

She's beautiful! She's such a feminine thing. She's probably very shy...



Not!! She looks like a little firecracker!


----------



## Cara (Jul 30, 2008)

wow shes beautiful!!!!! congrats


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh Brenda...She sure is growing so fast and wow...Does she look great. Congrats on all your wonderful wins...Your horses always do very well so I didn't expect anything less for this girl.


----------



## MyBarakah (Aug 1, 2008)

Congrate's!! She is a cutie!! She looks great!


----------

